
Show HN: Announce and discover GitHub repos - iatek
http://icodedis.tool.cards/#/
======
aequitas
Why only GitHub? Is it because of MVP? For this to really stand out for me it
would include more major repository sites like Gitlab and maybe even personal
project servers so it could become the go-to place to find projects.
Especially since the exodus caused by the GitHub debacle a few weeks ago.

~~~
mtmail
I saw a spike but far from an exodus
[https://monitor.gitlab.net/d/000000153/github-
importer?orgId...](https://monitor.gitlab.net/d/000000153/github-
importer?orgId=1&from=now-90d&to=now)

~~~
kingosticks
And you've got to remember that imported projects are just that. I imported
one of my projects, took it for a spin, and as a result of that am still
happily using github.

------
transitivebs
Great idea, but why in the world do you require so many write privileges??

This application will be able to read and write all public repository data.
This includes the following:

Code Issues Pull requests Wikis Settings Webhooks and services Deploy keys

~~~
iatek
Thanks for the feedback. This is how the auth scopes are defined for the GH
API. Anything less wouldn't allow it to pull the repo info when using
[http://icodedis.tool.cards/#/submit](http://icodedis.tool.cards/#/submit)

~~~
transitivebs
I've used the GH API extensively, and this is a common misconception. The
default (no scope) allows you to access public repository info (source:
[https://developer.github.com/apps/building-oauth-
apps/unders...](https://developer.github.com/apps/building-oauth-
apps/understanding-scopes-for-oauth-apps/)).

This GH app, for instance, received similar feedback and its author removed
the offending scopes without losing functionality:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11261953](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11261953)

~~~
iatek
Isn't this app reading the trending repos feed? I don't see where it pulls
specific repo details. Anyway, I'll explore the default scope again.

~~~
wintron
Hey! So, this project looks really interesting. I work at GitHub on the
Partner Engineering team, we'd be happy to help guide your implementation to
follow our best practices and help drive its success. Feel free to reach us at
partnerengineering@github.com!

~~~
bovermyer
This is why I love HN.

------
trqx
I don't see the need for more visibility of github hosted projects. Many self-
hosted projects on the other hand could profit from an aggregator.

feedback: I had a hard time using the site until I whitelisted dozens of
third-party css, images, js, cookies, frames and XHRs. The umatrix list is
HUGE.

------
Hamuko
>Vote up or submit your favorites.

But we already have stars on GitHub.

~~~
augbog
Well it sounds like this is more to have a centered Reddit-like forum for
open-source projects on Github. It's more for discovery rather than saving.

You could make the same argument for Reddit by saying "But we already have
bookmarks on the browser."

------
hk__2
Great idea, but I find a bit ironic that "I Code Dis" can’t be submitted to
itself because it’s not open-source. Do you plan to open the code at some
point?

------
sente
Very nice, thanks for creating and sharing this.

If I may make a suggestion, can you tweak the layout/design for a better
mobile experience?

I can only read the first three or so words about the repos when scrolling
through the list.

[https://i.imgur.com/8sjvAlo.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/8sjvAlo.jpg)

------
greggman
I wish we as an industry would agree on an icon standard. I noticed SourceTree
for MacOS looks for `icon.png/jpg/gif` in the root folder of a project.

[https://i.imgur.com/9MGwVv4.png](https://i.imgur.com/9MGwVv4.png)

I wish github, gitlab, this and other repo related software displayed those by
default. Less work, more fun

------
rosstaylor90
Sorry to ask that annoying question that people tend to ask, but how does this
differ from [https://github.com/trending](https://github.com/trending)?

~~~
saagarjha
I guess it’s based on user votes rather than GitHub’s algorithm to rank
repositories?

~~~
wilonth
Isn't Github's algorithm itself based on user votes (stars)?

------
hahamrfunnyguy
Does this provide value other than seeing how popular a project is?

~~~
iatek
Many times I've had repos that simply never get any attention and it's very
hard to get on the GH "trending" list. This gives developers another
opportunity/place to show-off/launch their projects. It's a project discovery
mechanism other than [https://github.com/explore](https://github.com/explore)
Popularity on ICodeDis is _not_ based on GH stars.

------
great_kraken
So it's ProductHunt?

